

Web Censorship by Country (map) - organicgrant
http://yuxiyou.net/open/

======
maxklein
The graph seems wrong. For example opennet (where they got their data), says
there is no censorship in Nigeria, but they mark Nigeria as being censored.

------
russellallen
Australia is marked as 'under surveillance' (together with Russia and Turkey
if I'm reading the map right). I don't know what this is meant to be.

Currently Australia does not have a mandatory filter (and given the political
climate is unlikely to get one). Locally hosted sites which host material with
high levels of sexual and violent content (which would be illegal under normal
publication laws) can be given a takedown notice, but this is a paper tiger as
the material can be moved to an overseas host. Australia has the normal range
of laws against possession or distribution of material such as child
pornography (and normal IP laws).

I don't know of anything currently in law which would materially distinguish
Australia from Europe or the US; and in comparison to Europe we have fewer
restrictions on, for example, Nazi material.

~~~
drdaeman
In Russia ISPs are legally required to block access to "extremist" materials
from the publicly available list (in Russian:
<http://www.minjust.ru/ru/activity/nko/fedspisok/>, most of entries are
leaflets or books, but grep for "http" or "www"). The list is known to contain
some technically-impossible-to-block entries so most ISPs probably resort to
domain-level blocking by filtering DNS entries or filtering access by IP
address. Some sort of gray area here.

When ISP reach certain size, they also must set up a special device to allow
Federal Security Service to sniff the network traffic
(<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SORM#SORM-2>) for law enforcement purposes.
I've never seen such hardware, but contrary to anecdotal evidence, it's just a
specialized passive packet sniffer, connected to mirrored port.

Also, ISPs are required to keep access logs, and give them out on legal
requests, but this is probably common virtually everywhere.

Officially, that's all (unless I forgot something, but hopefully I didn't). I
don't know whenever the level of "unofficial cooperation" were ever estimated,
but I suspect it to be fairly average, compared to the rest of the world.

------
RobertKohr
Yes, because this petition will change things.

------
organicgrant
Many comments can be made on the actual state of surveillance in many
democratic countries...

These commenters can only comment on their perception. After all, perception
is reality.

Many Chinese think life is grand, no idea about the level of examination their
lives have.

Let us live our own lives as if everyone knew.

I'm very libertarian (private life should be private). But karma knows no
bounds.

------
yeahsure
I tried to vote at the bottom but the button doesn't seem to be working.

~~~
rglovejoy
The button is just a link element with an 'id="yes"', but no href or onClick
or anything else.

------
aj700
there's also this, showing free developed countries that filter child porn. 3
other maps for other types of blocking too.

<http://map.opennet.net/filtering-soc.html>

------
samic
god bless those poor iranian people!!

